# selbstbau eines bootshauses



## hharfst (27. Februar 2008)

hi anglergemeinde,

ich möchte mir ein bootshaus selberbauen. es soll im wasser sein nahe dem ufer und man soll mit dem boot direkt reinfahren können. hat irgendjemand erfahrung, welche unterkonstruktion benötigt wird, wie man sie auf dem grund befestigt etc.? es ist für ein 5 meter langes und 1,80 meter breites boot gedacht.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Wie alles in Deutschland,erfordert der Neubau eines Bootshauses,sicher eine Behördliche
Genehmigung,daher sind sogar,ziemlich verkommenen Bootshäuser aus alten DDR Zeiten
hochgehandelt,da bei Weiterverkäufen meist der Standort gehandelt wird!
Dazu hab ich mal ne Reportage im TV gesehen,wobei auch am Rande die Renovierung
solch älterer Bootsschuppen gestreift wurde.Das wesentliche waren die Pfosten,welche
an der Wasserlinie anfangen zu rotten und das soll so ab zwanzig Jahre anfangen.
Bei richtigem Holz,im besten Fall Lärche und Schutz des selbigen gehts auch mal paar
Jahre länger.
An deiner Stelle würde ich die Behördliche Seite abklären und mir anschließend mal son
paar Bootshäuser in Brandenburg anschauen,so manche kannst du auch mal ne Woche
mieten.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Wenn du deinen Bootsschuppen,an Land baust hast du sicher bessere Chancen
auf eine Genehmigung,musst dein Boot halt reinzerren!


----------



## hharfst (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi taxidermist,

vielen dank für deine info. das bootshaus will ich an einem see in ungarn bauen - da gehts ohne großen behördenaufwand.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Na klar da hast du nicht hinter jedem Schilfhalm einen Naturschützer stehen,mit Fernglas
und Notizblock!Ich erinnere mich,das in dem Film jemand das Verrotten verzögert hatte,
in dem er Metallmanschetten an der Wasserlinie um die Pfosten gelegt hat.
Ich denke das Rammen der Pfosten,wird wohl die aufwändigste Arbeit bei so einem Bau
sein!Dann mal fröhliches Bauen.

Taxidermist


----------



## allgäucarp (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Hallo,
mit dem setzen der Pfosten wisrt du einiges an Arbeit haben. Mein Nachbar hat auch ein Bootshaus auf dem Wasser, und er meinte, die Pfosten sind bis neun Meter tief im Boden. Die Hütte ist zwar etwas größer als du es wahrscheinlich brauchst, aber je nach Untergrund sollten die Pfosten schon ein paar Meter tief sein. Sonst kann es sein, wenn es im Winter gefroren ist, dass es dir dein Bootshaus samt Pfosten verschiebt. Günstige Pfosten sind übrigens auch Strommasten aus Holz. Die sind imprägniert und sind billig zu besorgen.
Mit dem Aufbau der Hütte würde ich mal mit einem Zimmrer reden. Der kann dir bestimmt sagen wie so ein Stadel aufgebaut wird.
Das Bootshaus von meinem Nachbar steht mittlerweile schon über 70 Jahren, der muß aber auch jedes Jahr viel richten, da es im Landschaftsschutzgebiet steht. Sollte es mal einbrechen darf kein neues gebaut werden, obwohl er der Besitzer des Sees ist.

Hier noch ein Bild von der Hütte.
Man kann noch die Hochwassermarke von 1999 sehen (ca. 50 cm von Unterkante Bretter)
PS: Das auf dem Bild ist ein Freund von mir, der gerade im Kampf mit einem 30Pfund Graser ist.


----------



## hharfst (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

upsala! 9 meter is ne menge holz. ich dachte an alte hochregallager aus eisen und da die dinger mit ner ramme so 1 meter rein - das wird dann wohl nix wenns auch halten soll. ja, da werde ich mich am besten vor ort mal in ungarn erkundigen, aber ich glaube fast, der zahn ist gezogen. danke für die infos.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hharfst,Nicht so schnell aufgeben,dieses Voralpensee Bootshaus hat ja schon die Dimensionen einer Bootsvilla.Es kommt immer auf die Last an,die auf die Pfosten
einwirkt wie auch auf Die Grundbeschaffenheit.Ich denke man kann die 9m nicht
verallgemeinern!

Taxidermist


----------



## hharfst (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi taxidermist,

jo, du hasst recht. bei mir ist der see max. 1,50 meter an dieser stelle tief. es soll auch mehr ein bootsunterstand sein als ein wohhaus mit bootsanlegemöglichkeit im keller.


----------



## allgäucarp (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Das mit den neun Metern kann man wirklich nicht pauschal sagen. Die Hütte ist natürlich auch riesig, Platz für zwei Boote und hat noch drei Zimmer. Außerdem ist es da wo sie steht sehr schlammig. Einmal hatten wir für den Steg einen neuen Pfosten gesetzt, der ging erst zwei Meter ohne Widerstand durch den Schlamm, bevor er auf einigermasen festen Untergrund kam. Je nach Größe deines Bootshauses und Beschaffenheit des Bodens wirst du schon mit 1,5 bis 2,5 Meter auskommen. Bei der Hütte meines Nachbarn hat man im Winter wohl auch mehr Probleme mit Eis, als wenn du deine in Ungarn aufbaust (im Winter 05/06 hatten wir über 60cm Eis).


----------



## hharfst (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

das klingt irgendwie schon machbarer. wie rammt man denn die pfosten rein? wie dick sollten sie sein? ich mal so ne art bagger mit nem riesen rammteil gesehen. ist so was da nötig oder bekommt man es mit einer handramme (stahlrohr mit griffen dran) auch in den untergrund?


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Am besten bekommst du die Pfähle im Winter eingerammt, da du dann (mit Glück) auf dem Eis stehen kannst und dieses den Pfählen sogar noch Halt gibt. Ich denke mal, dass du mit nem grossen Vorschlaghammer und entsprechender Muskelkraft hinkommen müsstest. Mit ner Ramme kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber für die ersten Zentimeter dürfte die langen.

Die Pfostenstärke würde ich mit etwa 200mm+ ansetzen. Das ist zwar was teurer und anstrengender, aber du hast länger was von und musst nicht alle Nase lang die verrotteten Pfeiler tauschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Wenn du lediglich einen überdachten Bootsständer bauen willst,kommst du höchstwahrscheinlich mit der Handramme sicher hin.
Das sich alles im ersten Jahr noch etwas setzt,würde ich auch noch einplanen.
Du musst erst sowieso den Untergrund erkunden und mal
irgendwas reinrammen.
Viel mehr kann ich nun nicht mehr raten,da ich sowas selbst noch nicht gebaut habe!

Taxidermist


----------



## hharfst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

danke jungs für die tipps. ich werde sie beherzigen. mitte märz fahre ich wieder runter und werde erste tests machen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



hharfst schrieb:


> das klingt irgendwie schon machbarer. wie rammt man denn die pfosten rein? wie dick sollten sie sein? ich mal so ne art bagger mit nem riesen rammteil gesehen. ist so was da nötig oder bekommt man es mit einer handramme (stahlrohr mit griffen dran) auch in den untergrund?



- Entweder mit einer Handramme = großer schwerer Abschnitt von einen Baumstamm, vier Griffe dran (für 2 Personen) und dann fleissig gewerkelt

- Oder durch einspülen mit einer Hochdrucklanze  ..... habe ich,im Gegensatz zur Handramme, noch nie selbst gemacht,sondern nur dabei zugesehen- sah aber recht einfach aus

- "Dieselramme" .... wenn irgendwo in der Nähe ein entsprechender Betrieb ist,kann ich mir vorstellen,das sowas in Ungarn nicht all zu teuer wird.


Hast eigentlich schon einmal über eine schwimmde Konstruktion nachgedacht ?


Uli


----------



## hharfst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi uli,

ja, habe ich. ich habe mir auch schon von der würzburger hofbräu die leeren kanister (20 ltr) für kesselreiniger ca. 20 stück besorgt. nur..... 1. keine ahnung, wie ich ein stabiles U hinbekommen soll, da man ja mit dem boot reinfahren soll, 2. die berechnung, wieviele dieser kanister für welche traglast sind, 3. was ist im winter, wenn die kanister am eis festfrieren, kaputt gehen und die ganze hütte versinkt, 4. wie veranker ich das am grund ohne dass bei jeder welle die spannung auf den seilen so groß wird, dass es die ganze bude zum einsturz kommt. vielleicht kannst du mir da ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen.....

danke + gruß
holger


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



hharfst schrieb:


> hi uli,
> 
> ja, habe ich. ich habe mir auch schon von der würzburger hofbräu die leeren kanister (20 ltr) für kesselreiniger ca. 20 stück besorgt. nur..... 1. keine ahnung, wie ich ein stabiles U hinbekommen soll, da man ja mit dem boot reinfahren soll, 2. die berechnung, wieviele dieser kanister für welche traglast sind, 3. was ist im winter, wenn die kanister am eis festfrieren, kaputt gehen und die ganze hütte versinkt, 4. wie veranker ich das am grund ohne dass bei jeder welle die spannung auf den seilen so groß wird, dass es die ganze bude zum einsturz kommt. vielleicht kannst du mir da ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen.....
> 
> ...



1. = durch einen breiten rahmen und dann mit Kunststoffstrick fixieren....

2. = 1 Liter Wasser wiegt ? |rolleyes 1 Liter Luft wiegt ?|rolleyes Na, leg mal beides auf die Waage und ermittel die Differenz ..... theoretisch also 20 Kg a`Kanister minus Eigengewicht des Kanisters.
Ich würde eher wesentlich größere Kanister / Fässer nehmen .... ab 300 Liter

3. = Hast du wirklich in Ungarn ein Eisproblem ? (die Frage ist jetzt ernsthaft gemeint) ..... wenn du runde Fässer nimmst und mit der Rundung ins Wasser legst,brauchst du die Tragkraft nur noch so zu berechnen,das die Fässer mx. zu 40% ins Wasser gedrückt werden - bei Eis wird dann der ganze Steg eher hochgedrückt als unter Wasser gezogen.

4. = Was für Seile ? bei einer schwimmenden Konstruktion rammst du auch Pfähle ins Wasser, der Steg wird dann bloss "laufend" an diesen befestigt.
am besten durch dicke und starre Sathlkabel.

.... gugge dir mal die Steganlagen in der Ostsee an,wenn du dafür Gelegenheit hast.

gruß

Uli


----------



## gründler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi
Wenn du nen kleine Bucht hast(graben) der sich ein bißchen ins Land zieht kannste darüber nen Carport bauen.Oder ist es dir möglich genau am Ufer einen 2 meter breiten und 5m langen graben ins Ufer zu bauen da kannste dann das Bootshaus auf festen land bauen und mit dem Boot da rein fahren!Spundwände gesetzt das das Ufer nicht abbricht,und fertig.
lg


----------



## hharfst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hey jungs,

langsam wirds konkreter durch eure tipps. 
@uli: 
1. kapier ich nicht
2. riesen idee mit größeren fässern, hast du nen schimmer, wo man fässer dieser größenordnung (luftdicht und aus kunststoff) für lau oder sehr günstig herbekommt? anhänger habe ich, transport ist also kein problem.
3. jo, eisproblem ist (derzeit noch bis der klimawandel richtig zuschlägt) wirklich da. der see ist etwa 6 meter tief - das is nix..... der friert auch in ungarn raze faze zu, die haben relativ kalte nächte aber dafür etwas höhere tagestemperaturen. im vergleich zu deutschland immer ca. + 3 grad mehr aber die nächte......
4. wo wir wieder bei den pfählen sind.... tuens da auch stahlträger? gerade werden bei uns im lage regalsysteme abgebaut, da könnte ich wohl an welche rankommen.

.... gugge dir mal die Steganlagen in der Ostsee...... oh lieber vater, das ist mein problem.... das weiteste was ich gen norden komme ist hannover zur hannover messe....... und am maaschsee (oder nur mit einem a???) hab ich noch nix passendes gefunden.

@gründler
leider klappt das nicht mit den 5 metern.... da läuft direkt am ufer ein wirtschaftsweg vorbei für die bäuerle... der trennt mein grundstück LEIDER vom see!! sonst aber gute idee!!!!

bis später
holger


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> - Oder durch einspülen mit einer Hochdrucklanze  ..... habe ich,im Gegensatz zur Handramme, noch nie selbst gemacht,sondern nur dabei zugesehen- sah aber recht einfach aus



@Holger
Moin
Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen...
Die Möglichkeit mit dem Einspühlen ist relativ simpel, du brauchst nur ein entsprechend langes Wasserleitungsrohr an dem du dann oben zur Wasserzuführung zwei Rohrwinkel und eine Schnellkupplung ranschraubst. Da kannst du dann einen C-Schlauch anschließen und mit einer B-Pumpe hast du dann auch genug Wasser zur Verfügung. Der Vorteil: Es ist schnell aufgebaut, billig und du kannst ohne Probleme größere Distanzen überwinden, da du den Schlauch verlängern kannst. Außerdem hast du dann je nach Untergrund so einen Pfahl in einigen Minuten drei Meter im Boden versenkt - ich habe schon viele Unterkonstruktionen für Stege so gebaut - mit eingeschwemmten Bahnschwellen aus Holz. Die Dinger verrotten übrigens auch nicht.
Der Nachteil: du brauchst einen Starkstromanschluss bzw. ein Aggregat mit entsprechender Leistung.
Als Holz für unterwasser eignen sich hervorragend Robinienpfähle, die sind auch ohne chemische Konservierung viele Jahre haltbar.

#h


----------



## hharfst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi fischpaule,
mei, du bist ja durchgeknallt!! wie kommt man auf so was???
jetzt geht langsam bei mir wieder die sonne auf. danke dafür! ich dachte, es ist ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen!
ich hab da unten ne 3-phasen-leitung von e-on mir legen lassen (ist das starkstrom???)
was ich nicht kapiere ist die sache mit dem "einspühlen". c-schlauch und co. sagen mir nix. ich hab nen kumpel, der ist gas wasser & sch...-installateur.

könntest du mir mal kurz ne beschreibung posten, die der versteht? der kanns mir dann basteln... so hoffe ich! 

und nun zum eigentlichen vorgang: rohr in den untergrund stecken, pusten bis ein loch entsteht, balken rein oder wie?????

klingt echt klasse, poste mal, besser wäre noch ne url falls du so eine bei der hand hast, wo es abgebildet ist.

bis denne
holgi

danke für den tipp.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



hharfst schrieb:


> ich hab da unten ne 3-phasen-leitung von e-on mir legen lassen (ist das starkstrom???)




...ich bin kein Elektriker, hab keine Ahnung was du da liegen hast...#c

Ich werd mal versuchen was zu malen, aber keine Wunder erwarten, ich bin kein Zeichenkünstler


----------



## hharfst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

nee.... das ist völlig ok. alles was hilft ist gut.:l

bis denne
holgi


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

So, ich hab mich mal versucht...|supergri


----------



## alex82 (1. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

3 Phasen=400 V(deutschland)
also bei uns ( brandenburg) drehen die solche balken im winter immer rein. Mit so einer art flaschenzug mit ketten und so. die balken sind dann angespitzt und lassen sich so ziemlich tief in den boden drehen.


----------



## hharfst (1. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

@fischpaule: super hingekriegt. ich kapier es und werde es wohl so machen

@alex82: danke!! jetzt weiss ich, dass es so mit den 400v klappt.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



alex82 schrieb:


> 3 Phasen=400 V(deutschland)
> also bei uns ( brandenburg) drehen die solche balken im winter immer rein. Mit so einer art flaschenzug mit ketten und so. die balken sind dann angespitzt und lassen sich so ziemlich tief in den boden drehen.



Vielleicht meint er ja auch nur Erde,Plus,Minus.....


----------



## Fischpaule (1. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er ja auch nur Erde,Plus,Minus.....




...Das war auch mein Gedanke, ob er Dreiphasenstrom oder eben nur drei Litzen in dem Kabel hat und dann wärs ja nur Lichtstrom...

|wavey:


----------



## hharfst (2. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

moin jungs,

nee.... stimmt schon. licht hatte vorher (1-phase), aber damit der große herd läuft, meint der ungarische elektriker, benötigt man 3-phasen. ich denke, das kommt schon hin.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Ja.

Noch was : Ich kenn zwar das Lohngefüge dort vor Ort nicht,könnte mir aber vorstellen,das es dort
Fachbetriebe gibt,die dir so einen Bootsschuppen für (nach unseren Maßstäben) wenig Taler hinstellen.
Wäre das nicht sinnvoller ?

Uli


----------



## Danfreak (2. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Sollte nicht genug Strom anliegen, macht es eine Feuerwehrspritze auch. Die Tragbare natürlich. Sollte da bestimmt zu bekommen sein.
Bei uns an der Müritz ist man dazu übergegangen, GFK-Rohre zu verwenden, die dann mit Beton ausgegossen werden. Es liegen aber noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen vor.
Gegen den Eisdruck hilft nur das ständige aufsägen um den Bootsschuppen.

@ alex 82 wenn Du mal gesehen hast wie schnell so ein Pfahl eingespült ist, drehst Du nie wieder.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (2. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Meines erachtens kann man so eine Hütte nich alleine Bauen. Ich wohne auch aum see und seh auch ne Menge Hütten und hab als bootsliegeplatz zwei Wasser pfosten. von dem her denke ich, dass du richtige Pfosten in der richtigen länge brauchtst, die nicht nachgeben und ne menge aushalten. Zudem muss die ganze Konstruktion sau stabil sein. viel stabiler als ne normale Landhütte, da der Wind ja auch unten reinziehen kann. Außerdem is des sau viel Arbeit des Teil in stand zu halten.


----------



## Carp Dav (3. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er ja auch nur Erde,Plus,Minus.....




servus
du meinst bestimmt: erde, eine fase, und null. (wechselstrom)
plus und minus = gleichstrom


----------



## hharfst (4. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi zusammen,

ich sollte vielleicht doch vor ort mal jemanden fragen, ob er so ein ding hinzimmern kann. die lohnkosten halten sich dort wirklich noch im rahmen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Ich habe mir Gestern einmal die "Pfähle" bei unserem Verein angesehen und mir auch alte Fotos von den Stegbauarbeiten angesehen:

Die haben verzinkte,ziemlich dickwandige Stahlrohre mit Gewinden an den Enden genommen,dort direkt
einen Feuerwehrschlauch angeschlossen und dann eingespült.
Die Rohre wurden in Längen von 4 Metern verwendet,wenn man kürzere verwendet,kann man ja immer,wenn eines eingespült ist,das nächste drauf schrauben und immer tiefer einschlämmen,bis die richtige Tiefe erreicht ist.


Im nachhinein eine recht simple und eigentlich logische (wenn auch nicht günstige) Idee  - muss man aber auch erstmal drauf kommen.


Uli


----------



## hharfst (7. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hui, für ungarische verhältnisse glaube ich ist es ein unterfangen, das da nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist. die schwimmlösung gefällt mir irgendwie immer besser. vielleicht sollte man in dieser richtung etwas weiterdenken.

holgi


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*



hharfst schrieb:


> hui, für ungarische verhältnisse glaube ich ist es ein unterfangen, das da nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist. die schwimmlösung gefällt mir irgendwie immer besser. vielleicht sollte man in dieser richtung etwas weiterdenken.
> 
> holgi




Wenn du das einschlämmen von Stangen "verhindern" möchtest, so müssen die Stege (über die du den Schuppen bauen möchtest,aber am Ufer sehr gut befestigt sein -- also solltest du dort ein Fundament giessen -- und dort "Gelenke für den Schwimmsteg anbringen. Allerdings "vertragen" solche Konstruktionen selten mehr als 1-2 Meter Wasserstandsschwankungen.


Uli


----------



## Ammersee-angler (9. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

doch die Vertagen schon mehr, man muss sich aber damit richtig auskennen. Also mit "ich geh mal los und Bau mir ne Bootshütte" is glaub ich nichts drinnen.


----------



## steve 09 (13. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Hallo #h
Ich habe Eichen Pfähle genommen und die in die Erde geschlagen vom Boot aus es ist kompliziert 
aber es geht schon 
Das mit den Tonnen finde ich nicht so toll,das bewegt sich doch so sehr im Wind 
und im Winter reizen die dann noch auf na Toll.
Die Arbeit möchtest du doch nicht nochmal machen oder ?
ICH MACH MAHL NEN BILD .


----------



## steve 09 (15. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Hallo|wavey:
Ich habe dort unten 2. ANKER-4 zuliegen,
unter der Platte die ist ja nur 4m-4m 
Aber das Bootshaus ist ja 4m-8m und da ist ja noch Platz


----------



## hharfst (16. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

hi steve,

danke für die schönen bilder. ganz so luxeriös sollte mein bootshaus nicht werden. soll nur das boot vor regen schützen.

mal sehen, welches nun die beste lösung ist - auf pfählen oder schwimmend??!!

gruß
holger


----------



## steve 09 (16. März 2008)

*AW: selbstbau eines bootshauses*

Hallo Holger
Das war ja auch erst nur einePlatte.
Das das Boot unter stehen konnte und es wurde dann einfach draufgesetzt 
es geht ja auch um deine Genehmigung 
und noch ein Petri Heil


----------

